# VirtualBox (installation) Guest Addtions for FreeBSD fails



## Don Lazov (Feb 15, 2017)

Greetings, I just downloaded FreeBSD and installed it into Oracle VirtualBox (the host is Windows 7, running 32g of ram) after I installed FreeBSD, I was able to install nano, vim, xorg, xcfe, slim, and after configuring those was able to boot into the GUI. The issue I have (as with all VM's) is that the new VM is in window's mode which is always small so you generally have to install the Guest additions to correct this. So I used Oracle's Device to insert it and it mounts, but when I open up a terminal and try to run this as:


```
sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
```

The error I get is in the attached file:

`Unable to determine correct library path.`

Which library is FreeBSD missing?


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 15, 2017)

FreeBSD guest needs emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions.

Read the FreeBSD Handbook corresponding chapter for further details:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/virtualization-guest-virtualbox.html


----------



## Don Lazov (Feb 15, 2017)

Well read that and tried that and it gave me an error. I was able to switch it up to full screen. Not sure why all the make clean installs I try always fail.

I am running it in full screen but can't copy/paste or move from the VM to the host since the Guest additions are hosed.

The error on this one is attached.


----------



## Don Lazov (Feb 16, 2017)

Interesting I did a 
	
	



```
pkg update
```
 and it said I needed to reboot, now (after building even though it said it failed) the Guest additions seemed to have stuck.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2017)

Don Lazov said:


> Well read that and tried that and it gave me an error. I was able to switch it up to full screen. Not sure why all the make clean installs I try always fail.


Don't panic when you get an error. Try actually reading it. You'd be surprised how informative some error messages are. It clearly says there's already an older version installed. It also provides instructions what to do.


----------



## Don Lazov (Feb 16, 2017)

Yes, your correct, what threw me off the first time was it telling me to reinstall the older package, I did not read the versions correctly in my haste. Will do so going forward.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh, I also fixed the thread title. FreeBSD is not a Linux.


----------

